# Any success with Effexor or Luvox



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi,

Since I am in therapy and want to stay in therapy, I am searching for a med to just alleviate the panicky symptoms, maybe the fear with unreality, or maybe stopping obsessing. I wonder about Effexor XR or Luvox, Prozac. I can't take Anafranil since I have heart problems in my family. If you had some good effects from those meds please let me know, PM me.

Thanks,

Cynthia


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

prozac worked for me a few years ago. its supposed to be the easiest to quit too. i tried effexor for one day and think it stimulated me when i needed calming.


----------

